# Fond d'écran



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2005)

Salut,

Quelqu'un saurait-il me dire comment afficher une page HTML en fond d'écran ?

Merci.


----------



## memelle (13 Novembre 2005)

Pomme+maj+3
tu captures tout l'écran, un fichier nommé image 1 se crée sur ton bureau, tu le renommes et le ranges où tu veux, puis tu vas dans préf systeme, bureau, choisir un dossier, tu sélectionnes l'image que tu as enregistrée, tu choisis l'option ajuster aux dimensions de l'écran et voilà !

Si tu ne veux q'une partie de la page web affichée à l'écran, tu fais la combinaison clavier suivante :
Pomme+maj+4, avec le curseur transformé en croix tu sélectionnes la partie à capturer et la suite est la même que ci-dessus.

A moins que je n'aie pas compris ce que tu voulais, ça doit répondre à ta demande, non ?

memelle


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2005)

Merci de ta réponse mais non ce n'est pas une image mais une page HTML que je souhaite mettre en fond d'écran, cette dernière contient en fait une animation FLASH...

Un petit exemple : http://www.wallflash.com/


----------



## memelle (13 Novembre 2005)

Désolée, ça je ne sais pas faire, je passe la main...


----------



## kisco (13 Novembre 2005)

ce qu'il te faut, c'est un browser qui reste en fond d'écran, en voici plusieurs que je n'ai pas testé :

iBrowser

Desktop Browser

 Desktop Web Browser


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2005)

Un seul mot : MERCI


----------



## kisco (13 Novembre 2005)

Travincu a dit:
			
		

> Un seul mot : MERCI


de rien ! 

dis-nous en plus sur celui que tu as adopté, pour les suivants


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2005)

J'ai posé cette question car je développe des widgets pour mon site avec Macromedia Flash, il fallait donc avoir une page HTML en fond d'écran. Seulement ne possédant pas encore de Mac (même si ça devrait être pour bientôt) je ne savais pas comment faire cette opération sous Mac OS, personne n'ayant pu m'aider jusqu'ici.

Sinon de ce que j'ai pu voir le premier est gratuit alors que les deux derniers sont payants, un ami a pu tester le dernier (Desktop Web Browser) qu'il a trouvé très bien et bien plus rapide que Camino. Par contre on ne peut pas changer d'adresse depuis le desktop, il faut passer par les préférences (uniquement si on utilise la version gratuite).


----------

